# connected to a wireless network and now cant get to some sites



## loki993 (Jul 15, 2011)

Ok, so I connected to a work wireless network just to see if I could. Problem is now some sites are blocked on my phone. So it must have left something on my phone somewhere. Any way to clear that out without having to do a full data wipe.​


----------



## Keifla96 (Aug 23, 2011)

Reset your browser to default settings.... Clear cache in browser....... ??? Just my first thoughts.


----------

